# Toyota SUV uograde to short haul electric



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, anyone have anything which could help?


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I think to get decent performance out of a 4x4 you are going to need to spend more money. You are probably going to want to go with a 9 inch adc motor (or something similar) That is going to set you back a solid 1500-1900. Then the controller is going to be 1k at least and you are already about at your budget limit and you have not bought any of the little stuff you have to buy or the battery pack. You might be able to get by with 12 12 volt deep cycle batteries. That will cost you just under 1000 most likely. That should get you 20 miles, but you may have to go with 8 volt thats going to cost you more.


----------



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

onesojourner said:


> I think to get decent performance out of a 4x4 you are going to need to spend more money. You are probably going to want to go with a 9 inch adc motor (or something similar) That is going to set you back a solid 1500-1900. Then the controller is going to be 1k at least and you are already about at your budget limit and you have not bought any of the little stuff you have to buy or the battery pack. You might be able to get by with 12 12 volt deep cycle batteries. That will cost you just under 1000 most likely. That should get you 20 miles, but you may have to go with 8 volt thats going to cost you more.


How will the ADC motor be coupled with the drive train? So far, the money you are talking about isn't so unreasonable.


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

You will need to buy/make a transmission adapter. Check out Gav's site. he has about 20 videos up there it is very informative. Watch them it will give you a good idea of what a conversion takes. Also check out evalbum.com you can search by make and components. I just went through the book build your own electric car by bob brant. There is some good info towards the back of all the little components you will need and what they do. You could also check out the book convert it. That will give you a good start. 

here is an adapter for the 22r. I am not sure what motor you have now.


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

oh yeah and lets see some pics of you yota. Here is ours. We don't off road it though (we have a tj for that) It's mostly for camping trips and hauling toys down to the lake.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

You should read our wiki, it contains a lot of information you should read up on:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html


Now one question to ask.

Are you intending to FULLY convert this SUV to electric?

Or are you wanting to keep the original engine for long trips?


----------



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

Mastiff said:


> You should read our wiki, it contains a lot of information you should read up on:
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html
> 
> 
> ...


I want to keep the original everything for trips. Just add electric capabilities for very short hauls.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

FrankenPC said:


> I want to keep the original everything for trips. Just add electric capabilities for very short hauls.


I am not sure how feasible it is to build an electric and gas SUV and still have them operate independantly of each other. It would be a lot of drivetrain work and probably not worth it. 

BUT you can make it a Hybrid using the EMIS from Netgain. It works on 4x4 SUVs with automatic transmissions and greatly improves their gas mileage. It places a DC motor in the driveline between the rear wheels and transmission and they have a few battery pack options for better MPG ratings. I believe it has a price tag of about $7000 USD and that is with everything installed in your car.


----------



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> I am not sure how feasible it is to build an electric and gas SUV and still have them operate independantly of each other. It would be a lot of drivetrain work and probably not worth it.
> 
> BUT you can make it a Hybrid using the EMIS from Netgain. It works on 4x4 SUVs with automatic transmissions and greatly improves their gas mileage. It places a DC motor in the driveline between the rear wheels and transmission and they have a few battery pack options for better MPG ratings. I believe it has a price tag of about $7000 USD and that is with everything installed in your car.


Awesome! I'll check out EMIS


----------



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Onesojourner: Here is my 4-Runner. Showing the TRD supercharger, and the Ohlin shocks with progressive springs (2" lift). Also installed is a 7th fuel injector for supercharger intercooling and a computer mod kit. Obviously I'm not a serious off roader. But she get's around


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

nice. The sc is a very cool feature. I love this one http://hooliganbiketech.net/sportrunner/


----------



## FrankenPC (Jun 5, 2008)

onesojourner said:


> nice. The sc is a very cool feature. I love this one http://hooliganbiketech.net/sportrunner/


Sweet blog! I still haven't upgraded the exhaust. And I'm running a modded computer but not the kind you can control with a laptop.


----------

